# Question for model makers re. Dean's Marine Kit.



## ddraigmor

Hi all,

Can't find anywhere else to put this so here goes.........

Dean's Marine do a 1/72 scale model of a Delta Shipyards tug - sold as the 'Mastif'. Anyone have one of these?

I am a not experienced model maker and don't want to end up with a kit I can't finish! The sales speel says it is a simple model to construct and modify, if need be, and can be either static or R/C. 

Any of you guys made one of these up and are they suitable for a beginner?

Jonty


----------



## GRHH

I am currently trying to build a Dean's model of the "City of Ely" which has the degree of difficulty one up from beginner. Having built model gliders from wood I am finding plastic different to work with and am having to learn new techniques. Don't be put off by the model, read the instructions time and time again until you understand what is required and then take your time at each stage of construction and hopefully you will be sucked into the building of the model and you won't notice the time flying by. Give it a go.


----------



## Bunkerbarge

I have a Deans HMS Cossack which is quite an old kit of thiers. It is certainly easier than scratchbuilding and ultimately very satisfying but you may need to do a bit of reasearch yourself to make sure the plans are accurate.

As a way of getting into model making I think Deans Kits are as good as any other kit and they are all open to as much modelling license as you want to put into them.

I certainly don't think they are beyond most people with any degree of practical modelling aptitude.


----------



## billmaca

Quite a lot of the kits can be a bit short on instructions,Billings, Deans a few of them are guilty of it ,so like GRHH say's read the instructions thoroughly, keep an eye out for bits that are going to be awkward to paint , and paint them beforehand,the main thing is to take your time and enjoy it,I started of with kits and now work from old drawings of mostly fishing boats, 

Billy


----------



## havamal

*modelbuilding*

Hoi I have read the problems you have with deans and other models.
I'm member of an model club and we have build now a lot of ships. the ones of deans are not the most difficult ones. we have in the club about 3 mastives and they work very well as RC model. If you have problems with any model let me know I can maby help. send e-mail to [email protected] and I will help or go to club web site http://users.pandora.be/suys/. there you can find some pictures.
greetings from havamal


----------



## AndyJohannessen

*andy johannessen*

Hey ddraigmore,
I make profesional models for shipbuilders,mostly working ones and I am Treaurer of Crosby Model Boat club here near Liverpool. the only problem I can see with Mastiff is her size ie, getting all the stuff to fit even if you use miniature servos etc. However, if you require more help please do not hesitate to contact me. 

Good luck!

andy.


----------



## ddraigmor

Thanks all!

I will probably take a visit to one of the big model shops to look the kit over before I give it a go. However, while I am OK on plastic kits, I once bought a 'Celia' inshore trawler kit thinking I could do it - but gave it to a friend when I realised it was beyond me!

When I buy, I'll let you know - but thanks again. Appreciated.

Jonty


----------



## Mr-Tomcat

*Billings*

You've probably read my thread on the Zwarte Zee, the instructions are not very good by Billings had I been building it myself the chances are itwould have been £130 down the drain. A friend of mine is buiding her and I'm doing the painting as parts are being built, I would suggest to paint pieces before 
removing them.

Andrew.


----------

